# Snowmobiling on Golf Courses



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if it is legal to snowmobile on Golf Courses in Michigan? I live in Kent Co. Thank you!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you don't have the owners permission, it is tresspassing, hence illegal. Most golf courses won't give permission either.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

They cant afford thousand of repair every spring.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

every sinlge golf course i know of would like to destroy snowmobiles due to the damage................jon


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't give sledders a bad rap. 

Stay on the trail, if there is no trail and you don't have permission, don't go there. Period. 

It's getting way too hard to get permission to route trails in this state as it is...


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

lmholmes11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is legal to snowmobile on Golf Courses in Michigan? I live in Kent Co. Thank you!


 NO. 

I've worked at several courses and ALL of them prosecuted the trespassing snowmobilers.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Would it be ok to run mud trucks on the course if it was just in the spring before they opened?


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

lmholmes11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is legal to snowmobile on Golf Courses in Michigan? I live in Kent Co. Thank you!


Only if you like showering with Bubba in the county lockup (I'll take your snowmobile though)


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Trespassing ticket for sure....


----------

